# Авиация > Гражданская авиация >  Интервью с ГСС Янченко В.М. выложено

## Olkor

http://www.airforce.ru/content/lyudi...-m-dh-nchenko/
Готов к критике и обсуждению. Только умоляю - конструктивно!
Если есть возможность - прошу выложить ссылочку на форумавиа и авиафорум.

----------


## Fencer

> Если есть возможность - прошу выложить ссылочку на форумавиа и авиафорум.


Выложил здесь https://aviaforum.ru/threads/chas-iz...oe.1414/page-3

----------


## Olkor

Спасибо! Если будет возможность - закиньте и на другие ресурсы. Страна должна знать Героев!

----------


## Fencer

> Спасибо! Если будет возможность - закиньте и на другие ресурсы. Страна должна знать Героев!


Через 10 дней выложу ссылку на форумавиа...

----------


## Olkor

Там я сам уже выложил. Туда лучше Епишкина http://www.airforce.ru/content/lyudi...-l-epishkinym/ положить. Появилась теоретическая возможность поговорить с ГСС И.А. Кашиным - Захват Як-40к во Внуково 1973 год. Вопросы, пожелания, просьбы о чем-то специально переговорить?

----------


## Olkor

Выложен английский вариант. Если есть возможность покидайте на импортные форумы, плз

----------

